# Another black 1967 Typhoon



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2021)

My brother got this bike and I just finished putting it back together for him. He had been dying for a '67 his birth year and my other brother found this for him. I didn't  have the heart to tell him it was sold as a  '68 just the drop out was stamped '67. He really wouldn't care he just wanted a bike to tool around on and go get his beer and take out. It rides quite nice and only a few new parts. Tires for one thanks mrg. I  think he got a  great deal for $128. Look at my jealous buddy in the window wishing he could ride a bike. Enjoy


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks like 26 x 2.125 tires on S2 rims.  ???  Nice bike.   I have a few 26" Schwinn middleweights and like the simplicity and the way they ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 21, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Looks like 26 x 2.125 tires on S2 rims. ???




No, just the newer 2 inch S-7 tires. Im real happy with them , they are on most of my middle weights. The black one was in rough shape amazing how nice it rides.


----------

